# Story of Rindercella (Adult)



## earache_my_eye (Apr 6, 2008)

This is the story of Rindercella and her sugly isters.  Rindercella
and her sugly isters lived in a marge lansion.  Rindercella worked 
very hard frubbing sloors, emptying poss pits, and shivelling shot.  
At the end of the day, she was knucking fackered.

The sugly isters were right bugly astards.  One was called Mary Hinge 
and the other was called Betty Swallocks;  they were really forrible
huckers; they had fetty sweet and fetty swannies.  The sugly isters
had tickets to go to the ball, but the cotton runts would not let
Rindercella go.

Suddenly there was a bucking fang, and her gairy
fodmother appeared.  Her name was Shairy Hithole and she was a 
light rucking fesbian.  She turned a pumpkin and six mite wice into 
a hucking cuge farriage with six dandy ronkeys who had 
buge hollocks and dig bicks.  The gairy fodmother told Rindercella
to be back by dimnlight, otherwise there would be a cucking falamity.

At the ball, Rindercella was dancing with the prandsome hince when 
suddenly the clock struck twelve.   "Mist all chucking frighty!!!"
said Rindercella, and she ran out tripping barse over ollocks, so dropping
her slass glipper.

The very next day the prandsome hince knocked on Rindercella's door
and the sugly isters let him in. Suddenly, Betty Swallocks lifted her leg and
let off a fig bart.  "Who's fust jarted??" asked the prandsome hince. 
"Blame that fugly ucker over there!!" said Mary Hinge.   When the stinking
brown cloud had lifted, he tried the slass glipper on both the sugly isters
without success and their feet stucking funk.

Betty Swallocks was ducking fisgusted and gave the prandsome hince a
knack in the kickers. This was not difficult as he had bucking fuge halls
and a hig bard on.  He tried the slass glipper on Rindercella and it fitted
pucking ferfectly.  Rindercella and the prandsome hince were married.

The pransome hince lived his life in lucking fuxury, and Rindercella
lived hers with a follen swanny.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 6, 2008)

That was 2 minutes of my life I will never get back!!!


----------



## richtee (Apr 6, 2008)

Brit humor IS rather bizarre...  hehehe


----------



## kookie (Apr 6, 2008)

That was the hardest reading I have ever done................Where is the damn decoder ring...........lol....................


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 6, 2008)

I think I hurt my brain!


----------



## smokin for life (Apr 6, 2008)

I think my brain just died from over working.


----------

